# New to LED lighting-colors?



## ancora_imparo (Oct 10, 2012)

Okay, so the day I left for Ohio (the second time) the light on the aquarium refused to come on. I left an urgent voicemail for my S.O. to pick up a new bulb ASAP because of the live plants.

Well, I guess the whole lamp burnt out, and not just the bulb. Instead of getting a similar lamp (we had a few spare bulbs,) he went out and got LED lighting stuff again. I know nothing about what kind it is, how it works, or whatever.

Some of the bulbs came in broken, so we only have one tube in right now, but we do have a "blue" light option. What is this for? Does anyone know? Does it give out similar wattage to the clear?

My partner turns the blue lights on at night, and I wasnt sure that was a good idea. Any thoughts?


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

the blue lights just "enhance" certain colors of fish/plants/decorations. they don't help/hurt your plants, but they do grow algae...

you have to spend a LOT of money to get LED lights that are considered "high light"...medium is achievable in certain circumstances, but still kinda expensive


----------



## Jasoncampbell (Jan 16, 2013)

ancora_imparo said:


> Okay, so the day I left for Ohio (the second time) the light on the aquarium refused to come on. I left an urgent voicemail for my S.O. to pick up a new bulb ASAP because of the live plants.
> 
> Well, I guess the whole lamp burnt out, and not just the bulb. Instead of getting a similar lamp (we had a few spare bulbs,) he went out and got led lighting stuff again. I know nothing about what kind it is, how it works, or whatever.
> 
> ...


Hello I want to purchase some good led lights for my aquarium. Can you suggest me a reliable source to purchase it?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try www.aquatraders.com

http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-s/22.htm


----------

